# Transmisor de fm 4w con los transistores 2n2219 silver conclusiones



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (May 25, 2009)

​

Muy buenas tardes pues yo acabe de armar el transmisor de 4w de los tr 2N2219 y tengo unas conclusiones finales y me gustaria aportar esta información para las personas que se animen a construir este tipo de transmisores.


El circuito diagrama y PCB lo extraje de esta pagina 

http://electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html

Aquí esta el PCB y la parte donde van los componentes 

Materiales:

The resistors are 1/4W.

R1, R2
 10KOhm

R3
 47Ohm

C1, C2
 1nF

C3
 4,7uF/16V

C4, C7, C8
 0~45pF trimmer

C5, C6
 10pF

C9
 100nF

L1
 4 turns, 7mm diameter *

L3
 3 turns, 7mm diameter *

L4
 5 turns, 7mm diameter *

L2
 RFC (resistance 1MOhm with wrapped around her inductor of enough coils from fine isolated wire. Scratch of utmost inductor and you stick in utmost the resistance making thus a parallel L-r circuit.)

T1, T2
 2N2219

ANT
 Simple dipole l/2.

MIC IN
 Microphone dynamic or other type. (It can also connected to a cassette player unit)


* The inductors is air from wire of coaxial 75W or other 1mm roughly.



Bueno al principio emplee los transistores 2N2219a pero segun el datasheet es muy distinto al 2N2219 normal asi que decidí reemplazarlo por los 2N3553 que son Motorola, y me parece que son mejores que los 2N2219 según su datashhet originalmente emplee un disipador en forma de engranaje, pero la práctica demostró que necesitaba mayor disipación, el circuito funciono casi desde el principio había un problema de estabilidad debido al choque la resistencia envuelta entre todas esas bobinas debe estar 100% envuelta, no con simples 30 vueltas cuando hice el primer choque solo funcionaba con 3.6v a 350 mA, y no se calentaban los TR´s después lo probé con 12V de una pila de litio a 800mA y la frecuencia de transmisión era pésima y siempre se corría sin quedar a un punto fijo. 
Luego pensé en cambiar el choque hice uno nuevo, cambie los condensadores y las resistencias por unas nuevas y después de eso si funciono perfectamente, estable y con buena calidad de audio.

Por parte del amplificador para mic electret no es recomendable hacerlo ya que no es tan sensible y me parece que hay un error en su diagrama, ya que dice Vcc audio In y GND según yo entiendo audio in pasa a ser + y GND masa y negativo y si conecto vcc, ahí, y GND no sirve solamente quitando el de Vcc y su calidad no es considerable hay acercar mucho la boca para que se logre escuchar algo. entonces decidí a instalar un jack para el mp3 y ahí si funciono perfectamente, la calidad es extremadamente limpia diría yo casi a un Hi Fi se escucha bien, los armónicos bajos y agudos sin distorsión alguna, la música transmitida no tiene problema pero con el pasar del tiempo la batería empezó a generar caídas de voltaje y la frecuencia otra ves empezó a ser inestable.
Decidí a construir una fuente variable pues hice una fuente fija, tomé dos cargadores uno Nokia y uno Samsung cada uno tenia como 7.5 v a 350 mA los uní a los dos y me dio un total de 15V a 700 mA, el transmisor funciono de una, pero según la pagina dice que se debe calentar mas el TR 2 que el TR1 pero TR1 se calienta bastante mas que el TR2, el TR2 se calienta pero no como hirviendo se calienta pero la calidad de transmisión es la misma, deberá ser un error pero mire las conexiones y todo según el diagrama y los cálculos de las resistencias en serie y paralelo y la sumatoria de la req de todas y también los condensadores y su caída de voltaje y división en fin.
Luego pase a construir la antena de media onda emplee el cable RG-58/U ya que es de 50 Ohms y es especial para transmisiones de radio y radioaficionados.
Antes de ese cable emplee el RG59/U es de 75 Ohm y si sirve igual pero es mejor a una impendancia de 50 ohm por que el RG59/U es para transmisión lineal de tv.
Arme el dipolo con dos tubos de aluminio extraído de una antena la estructura lo hice con tubo de PVC y con alma de madera (con  un bloque de madera dentro del tubo y silicona) y aislante para la lluvia sereno y mal clima.
La antena esta a 11 metros de altura y a unos 6 del TR cuando antes de colgar la antena si sirvía la transmisión pero solo cubría una cuadra y media a los 4 puntos cardinales, luego después de ayer la pude colgar y la señal se expandió a mas de 4 cuadras a la redonda pero me alejo y la música se torna débil y eso que alimento el circuito con corriente estable nada de baterías, creo que se debe a que vivo en montañas y me  equivoque con la instalación y los que grados debe estar la antena para una claridad de transmisión limpia,  también aparte de la antena arme el circuito calibrador de los condensadores variables  que publico Anthony123, pues mejora algo la transmisión pero no logro obtener lectura de la corriente directa dejo unas fotos para que miren y examinen que error estoy cometiendo y le agradecería su ayuda.


En mi conclusión final este transmisor funciona y todo pero se necesita aparte de buena herramienta como frecuencímetros y otras cosas, ademas mucha experiencia, saber calcular las inductancias de cada bobina y en especial el choque.
Dicen que se debe instalar una inductancia de 470 microHenrios pero en mi país como que no la venden. así que arme el choque a mi manera con unos cálculos logre hacer el choque como se debe creo que con unas 125 vueltas en toda la resistencia, hay que verificar de retirar bien el aislante de la inductancia para las patitas de la salida de la resistencia.
Respecto a la fuente regulada recomendaría realizarla con cargadores, (segun mi punto de vista) ya que estos son originales y sus compuestos son bien calibrados ah y ademas un estabilizador para evitar las caídas de corriente rayos y todo  y un buen multimetro.

Lo de la cajita no pude hacerla ya que la hice y generaba bastante ruido como con mucha interferencia, y eso que seguí al pie de la letra lo del polo a tierra donde se debe conectar y todo, pero dejarlo así como esta funciona mucho mejor creo que yo puse el polo a tierra en un dipolo de la antena y funciona sin necesidad de estar ahy tocando la bateria o el mp3, al contrario uno llega  y se cae la potencia y varia la frecuencia lo de los trimmers emplee uno de 1.8-18 pF o de 0-40 pF y 0-10 pF pero el mejor es el de 40 pF y para lograr una buena claridad de transmisión se recomienda establecer la frecuencia de salida a un punto del espectro que no este ocupado por otras radios y para evitarse problemas con la ley. 

En fin mi conclusión es que se necesita mucha paciencia y prolijidad para lograr hacer funcionar estos circuitos.

Aquí adjunto todo el proceso que hice dure 8 meses en construirlo pero al fin funciona y conecto el jack al PC portátil de mi hermano y es como tener una estación propia con efectos y todo.
Bueno espero que este aporte logre dar a conocer que todo en internet sea verdad y correcto es mejor estudiar las cosas y saver sobre  este tipo de proyectos en revistas o con los cálculos de uno, y tener conocimiento bárbaro del tema pero muchas gracias por los aportes de todos los foreros sin ellos no hubiera logrado esto, bueno saludes y mucha suerte eso si 

PD.: Me deja un comentario asi sea malo ejjeje   


Disculpen el video con fotos y todo todo lo pueden mirar en Youtube disculpen es que mis fotos son pesadas para el foro 

buena tardes.


PD. II: Ya corregí los errores ortográficos  gracias.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (May 25, 2009)

ok, disculpe, aqui,esta,el video para poderlo ver 

YouTube - transmisor de 4w con los trts 2n2219


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (May 25, 2009)

no, pues gracias a uds por que sin su ayuda hubiera logrado hacer esto realidad.

ya corregi los errores gramaticales, ¿hay algun error que sigue  en el texto? les agradeceria si me dijieran cual para poderlo correjir.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (May 26, 2009)

pues, el alcance es de unos 2 kilometros seguros, eso si con una buena antena, una simple dipolo de onda media con sus buenos calculos, tambien influira mucho la zona en donde este ubicado si esta en montañas este alcanze se reduce como que a unos 1500 metros, y si esta en un lugar libre de cables muchas casas y que no sea tan grande la ciudad le pongo unos 2.5 km pero tambien depende del tipo de alimentacion que le de al tx, le recomiendo una fija nada de baterias y los transistores en mi pais vale como que 2000 pesos no se cuanto valga en su pais.


pdt la antena debe estar bien alta y bien ubicada fuera de cables y antenas vecinas.

saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 13, 2009)

Pregunta: imagino que se pueden reemplazar por 2n2222, ahora, deberian ser metalizados o TO-92?


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Jun 13, 2009)

de que si son reemplazables claro, es cuestion de que ellos sean encapsulado metalido, y mirar sus respectivo datasheet el problema seria, que generaria menos potencia del transmisor y variaria su alcanze saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 21, 2009)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> luego despues de ayer la pude colgar y la señal se expandio a mas de 4 cuadras a todos los puntos cardinales pero me alejo y la muscia se torna devil



Al final a cuanto te llegó el Transmisor de alcance? Pudiste hacer al menos 1 km?

Yo con una antena improvisada (es un dípolo formado por dos tramos telescopicos, es una antena portatil de TV de esas en forma de V), sin altura, con un cable coaxil de antena de TV comun, los 2n2222A que te comenté y el choke de RF con pocas vueltas llego a unos 100 metros con vista directa. A los 50 metros llega sin vista directa, despues solamente con vista directa, y despues el audio se pierde rapidamente. Estoy buscando un Tr que efectivamente logre tirar 4W o 5W... si sabes de algo que ha sido probado y que funcionó, avisá, saludos.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Jun 22, 2009)

ya se a que se debe el bajo alcance de su tx es que segun lo que investgue sobre el y sobre todo ese ramo de rf segun una revista de electronica los componentes que se encargan de la potencia y calidad son LC  y obviamente el trt pero lo mas esencial son las bobinas la separacion entre ellas y el choque mire hagalo que cubra toda la resistencia toda que se vea la resistencia bien hecha con losalambres de cobre bien enrollados  por que me paso lo mismo hice un choque de rf asi pero con pocas vueltas y el alcanze era de 100 metros a la redonda y cuando le ponia 12v la frecuencia se corria y desaparecia y decidi hacer un nuevo choque mejor envolvi re bien la resistencia entre como 100 a 150 vueltas y bien pelado el lado que va a las terminales de la resistencia y solde bien y ahy si que cambio todo potencia estabilidad y calidad  y ademas despues de eso cree la antena dipolo simple de media onda lo hice con dos  baras de aluminio hice la ecuacion donde se saca las medidas de cada dipolo y a que frecuencia deberia quedar y cuando la termine la deje en la casa mientras la colgaba la probe asi y me solto mas de 500 metros y eso que era un barrio lleno de casas cables y todo y cuando la colgue solto como 1,5km por que colgue la antena como a 11 metros de altura y a 7 metros del tx y de verdad cambio mucho la potencia y todo tambien la cuenstion es la fuente de alimentacion yo emplee una fija que fue la union de dos cargadores a 7.5 v a 350ma y cuando los uni me dio un voltaje de 15v a 700 ma que fue lo suficiente para lograr un buen trabajo de tx.

por parte de los trts pues los indicados son los 2n2219,2n3053 pero si ud puede conseguir los 2n4427 eso si mirando su datasheet depronto generaria mas potencia qeu los 2n2222 ya que este trt es de 1w de potencia y nose de cual sea los 2222 pero si le recomiendo clave cambiar la antena construya una simple dipolo en you tube hay videos donde dan a conocer como se hace y en este foro tambien las ecuaciones y importante le recomindo el cable coaxial rg58/u ya que este de impendancia de 50 ohm y es lo ideal para trasmision de radio ya que los de tv comunes son de 75ohm si puede servir pero no atodo dar tambien sirve el rg59/u pero es de 75 ohm tambien pero sirve igual pero es mas comom para transmision lineal de tv y puede ser no se si me equivoco pero hara interferencia con los tv que no tienen antena parabolica sino aerea por vhf y uhf libres pero le recomiendo y esencial es ese cable el rg58/u es el perfecto y vera que su tx le cambiaraun 100% espero quele sirva esta ayuda

pdt como le meti amplficador solo aumento 1w y un km pero cambie la posicion de la ant pronto dare a conocer el diagrama completo tanto del tx como el apmlificador unidos

saludos


perdone si me como los puntos y comas es que el computador es un pco lento  ops:


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 23, 2009)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:
			
		

> ya se a que se debe el bajo alcance de su tx es que segun lo que investgue sobre el y sobre todo ese ramo de rf segun una revista de electronica los componentes que se encargan de la potencia y calidad son LC  y obviamente el trt pero lo mas esencial son las bobinas la separacion entre ellas y el choque mire hagalo que cubra toda la resistencia toda que se vea la resistencia bien hecha con losalambres de cobre bien enrollados  por que me paso lo mismo hice un choque de rf asi pero con pocas vueltas y el alcanze era de 100 metros a la redonda y cuando le ponia 12v la frecuencia se corria y desaparecia y decidi hacer un nuevo choque mejor envolvi re bien la resistencia entre como 100 a 150 vueltas y bien pelado el lado que va a las terminales de la resistencia y solde bien y ahy si que cambio todo potencia estabilidad y calidad  y ademas despues de eso cree la antena dipolo simple de media onda lo hice con dos  baras de aluminio hice la ecuacion donde se saca las medidas de cada dipolo y a que frecuencia deberia quedar y cuando la termine la deje en la casa mientras la colgaba la probe asi y me solto mas de 500 metros y eso que era un barrio lleno de casas cables y todo y cuando la colgue solto como 1,5km por que colgue la antena como a 11 metros de altura y a 7 metros del tx y de verdad cambio mucho la potencia y todo tambien la cuenstion es la fuente de alimentacion yo emplee una fija que fue la union de dos cargadores a 7.5 v a 350ma y cuando los uni me dio un voltaje de 15v a 700 ma que fue lo suficiente para lograr un buen trabajo de tx.
> 
> por parte de los trts pues los indicados son los 2n2219,2n3053 pero si ud puede conseguir los 2n4427 eso si mirando su datasheet depronto generaria mas potencia qeu los 2n2222 ya que este trt es de 1w de potencia y nose de cual sea los 2222 pero si le recomiendo clave cambiar la antena construya una simple dipolo en you tube hay videos donde dan a conocer como se hace y en este foro tambien las ecuaciones y importante le recomindo el cable coaxial rg58/u ya que este de impendancia de 50 ohm y es lo ideal para trasmision de radio ya que los de tv comunes son de 75ohm si puede servir pero no atodo dar tambien sirve el rg59/u pero es de 75 ohm tambien pero sirve igual pero es mas comom para transmision lineal de tv y puede ser no se si me equivoco pero hara interferencia con los tv que no tienen antena parabolica sino aerea por vhf y uhf libres pero le recomiendo y esencial es ese cable el rg58/u es el perfecto y vera que su tx le cambiaraun 100% espero quele sirva esta ayuda
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por los consejos. Espero poder hacerme tiempo y dinero para conseguir Tr mas especificos para RF (2n3553, 2n3866, 2n4427...2n3053....) y si, voy a hacer nuevamente el choke con 100-150 vueltas al menos, y las bobinas mejor hechas. Y con respecto a la antena, tengo que hacerme una buena para probar todos los proyectos... si llego al menos a 1km sin perder calidad...para mi es mision cumplida.Saludos y gracias.


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 24, 2009)

Estuve viendo algunas cosas respecto a posibles reemplazos. Por ahora conseguí los 2n2219 (TO-39), que son los que pueden ir en el diagrama. En mercado libre de argentina venden los 2n3553 y 2n3866. Una cosa importante: 2n2222 y2n2219 y 2n3053 son de proposito general, mientras que 2n3866, 2n3553 y 2n4427 son de RF. Me fijé en Electrónica Liniers en el buscador, aquí les dejo una lista de algunos transistores que podrían ir para este proyecto. Fijense que supuestamente la potencia que maneja el 2n4427 es menor a la del 2n3553, a 100 Mhz, como se observa en los gráficos... osea que el 3553 sería"mejor". (PD: las características de algunos que figuran en la lista de abajo creo que no están bien, pero asi estaban en la página, pero los gráficos son de los datasheet). Al  menos, para alguien de Argentina que quiera intentar este proyecto, acá tiene masomenos una lista de los precios por donde andan y de lo que hay,aunque seguro hay mas.  Saludos.

2N3866  	SI NPN VHF/UHF 55V 0.4A >1W(400M)  	 $5.666
2N3553  	SI NPN VHF-OSC/DR 65V 1A 2.5W(175  	 $6.254
2N3053  	SI NPN AF-DR 60V 0.7A 1W >100MHZ  	 $1.992
2N4427  	SI NPN VHF-DR/END 40V 0.4A 1W  	         $9.967
2N2219 	        SI NPN UNI 75V .8A .5W B>100>250M 	 $1.353
2N2222  	SI NPN UNI 75V .8A .5W B>100>250M  	 $1.181
2N2369  	SI NPN FS,<12/15NS 40V 0.2A 0.36W  	 $1.423


Y les dejo los gráficos de los datasheet para comparar...


----------



## eber2012 (Ene 21, 2013)

hola amigos hasta el moneto solo arme un minitransmisor de 100mts que si me resulto bueno https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-2130/ 
Intente otros que no me resultaron,  ahora quiero armar este pero no veo el link de diseño podrian facilitar si alguein lo tiene?

Slds


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2013)

eber2012 dijo:


> hola amigos hasta el moneto solo arme un minitransmisor de 100mts que si me resulto bueno https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-fm-2130/
> Intente otros que no me resultaron,  ahora quiero armar este pero no veo el link de diseño podrian facilitar si alguein lo tiene?
> 
> Slds




El Link del primer comentario fue reparado


----------



## ea8cxv (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola, lo subo porque al final me decidi a realizar este transmisor entre otras cosas porque tengo el 95% de las piezas en casa.

La cuestion es que tambien me anime a realizar el pre para electrec de pablin.




http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/premic/

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeero, rizando mas el rizo quise añadirle al tranmisor la posibilidad de emitir voz o musica con una entrada aparte, por lo que lo mas comodo es usar un mezclador que en mi caso seria para dos canales. Disculpad el tamaño pero es la unica imagen que encontre. 


http://www.lalibreriaelectronica.com/05-circuito-mesclador-de-audio-pasivo-208.html

Bien, la cuestion es que el mezclador dice que la señal ha de pasar a un amplificador. Voy a hacer este en particular pero en lugar de usar el tda2003 usar el tda2002 que da, segun parece, 1w menos.




http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/12991322/Aprende-a-hacer-un-amplificador-de-audio.html

La cuestiones son: 


El ampli va entre el mezclador y el transmisor, no? como si fuera para unos altavoces.
En el caso de poder montar los cuatro circuitos, ¿lo hago siguiendo los esquemas literalmente o al ir todos unidos he de modificar algo ademas de la alimentacion?.
La resistencia bobinada de 1MΩ, en mi vida habia oido hablar de ellas. Googleando encontre estas resistencias bobinadas cementadas que son iguales a una que, o fisicamente es igual que las normales, tengo del despiece de un monitor de pc pero en color rosa. No puedo poner foto de la mia porque no consigo hacerle una foto y que no parezca una mancha alargada. Mi resistencia pone 1MΩ FO15Z M1/WJ. ¿Es la adecuada?





Muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 9, 2013)

ea8cxv dijo:
			
		

> Nadie me puede echar una mano aunque sea para decirme que estoy loco?, por favor .


Hola...El esquema del emisor que figura en el primer post ya tiene el amplificador/modulador incluido donde dice Mic... si quieres mezclar pasivamente dos señales de audio el esquema que subiste esta bien y no necesita de ningún amplificador ... sí quieres puedes hacer el "pre" de micrófono a dicha entrada y te recomendaría bajar el valor de 100k(10k o 1k) de la resistencia en serie con la señal por ser demasiado elevada... donde has sacado el circuito del mezclador probablemente se refiera a que este circuito se coloca en la entrada de cualquier señal a amplificar para así poder mezclar-la previamente a su amplificación.
Esta la posibilidad de pasar las señales a mezclar por lo que aquí llamamos "consola" la cual tiene varios canales de audio con su correspondiente amplificación, corrección de graves y agudos , etc  y esto se hace de forma dinámica(con circuitos integrados, etc) y no pasiva(resistencias) como el circuito que propones.
L2 es un arrollamiento de alambre aislado(forrado o esmaltado)sobre una resistencia de carbón común de 1Mohms de valor que le sirve de soporte para realizar dicho choque.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## ea8cxv (Ago 9, 2013)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...El esquema del emisor que figura en el primer post ya tiene el amplificador/modulador incluido donde dice Mic... si quieres mezclar pasivamente dos señales de audio el esquema que subiste esta bien y no necesita de ningún amplificador ... sí quieres puedes hacer el "pre" de micrófono a dicha entrada y te recomendaría bajar el valor de 100k(10k o 1k) de la resistencia en serie con la señal por ser demasiado elevada... donde has sacado el circuito del mezclador probablemente se refiera a que este circuito se coloca en la entrada de cualquier señal a amplificar para así poder mezclar-la previamente a su amplificación.



Perfecto, entonces me ahorro el amplificador y conecto directamente del mezclador al transmisor con el pre del esquema y las modificaciones de las resistencias que comentas. Me viene perfecto porque el tda2002 era uno de los pocos componentes que no tenia.



ricbevi dijo:


> Esta la posibilidad de pasar las señales a mezclar por lo que aquí llamamos "consola" la cual tiene varios canales de audio con su correspondiente amplificación, corrección de graves y agudos , etc  y esto se hace de forma dinámica(con circuitos integrados, etc) y no pasiva(resistencias) como el circuito que propones.



Si señor, consola y hay quien la llama mesa mezcladora pero mi idea era la que comentastes antes, mezclar pasivamente dos señales de audio.



ricbevi dijo:


> L2 es un arrollamiento de alambre aislado(forrado o esmaltado)sobre una resistencia de carbón común de 1Mohms de valor que le sirve de soporte para realizar dicho choque.
> Saludos.
> Ric.



Despues de googlear supe lo que era pero no tenia certeza de que la mia fuera asi pero no encuentro una foto que diga lo contrario.

Mil gracias ricbevi, te debo una rubia bien fresquita


----------



## ea8cxv (Ago 19, 2013)

Buenas, hoy lo he terminado despues de haber estado unos dias fuera. Como era de esperar no funcionaba... monte el circuito mezclador pero no lo conecte por si pasaba algo como esto fuera mas facil encontrar el problema, de echo no hay microfono conectado pero como FM tiene portadora no lo vi necesario para comprobar que funcionaba.

Lo conecto a una fuente de alimentacion con 12v pero no emite, de echo al medir con un tester no hay corriente despues del 2º 2n2219 ademas de que no coje temperatura cuando el primero se pone tibio.

Es mi primer circuito de rf y seguramente me haya echado a la boca mas de lo que podia mascar. ¿Algun consejo de por donde empezar a mirar o posibles fallos?.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 27, 2013)

Yo que tu me centraria en el primer oscilador con 2N2219 y en ver si oscila, cuando lo tengas oscilando, ya puedes conectar el segundo 2N2219 y amplificar esa radiofrecuencia.


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Mar 12, 2014)

Muy buenas noches, lamento mucho no haberme podido comunicarme con ustedes, pero ya que regrese pueden hacerme las preguntas, afortunadamente estoy terminando ingenieria electronica y mi proyecto se basa en este transmisor que acabe de construir cualquier duda me dicen feliz noche.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola a todos , yo recomendo que duden la veracidad de los transistores: 2N2219, 2N3553,2N3866,2N4427 actuales en lo  mercado por que si no andan bien seguramente pueden sener una falsificación China.
Desafortunadamiente ese problema si torna mas comun a cada dia que pasa.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

